

The all new Muck Rack tracks what journalists are talking about on Twitter - melkisch
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/12/01/the-all-new-muck-rack-tracks-what-journalists-are-talking-about-on-twitter/

======
melkisch
They do their official launch party tonight with Tumblr!

